
A New Theory of the Universe (2007) - dhilbarroshan
https://theamericanscholar.org/a-new-theory-of-the-universe/#.VhDALV5RKSr
======
acqq
> At the moment, the only attempt at an explanation holds that God made the
> universe.

No, that's certainly not the only attempt at an explanation.

~~~
ivan_ah
lol... here is another good quote:

> quantum theory implies that consciousness must exist and that the content of
> the mind is the ultimate reality.

Yeah? Really? Three strong words (implies, must, ultimate) yet the sentence
remains weak.

------
Tycho
There's always the CTMU.

------
unusximmortalis
I observe therefore I am

